# Smok vape pen 22



## Renoster (7/10/16)

I decided to pick up one of these just because it was so cheap and small, and damn was i surprised!! Its a very simple device with 0.3ohm coils. But i can tell you the flavour is pretty good and so is the cloud production, and best of all you dont even know its in your shirt pocket! Anyone given it a try, if so what is your thoughts? If not go ahead you wont regret it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/16)

Thanks @Renoster

It has a 1650 mah battery.

Here are some pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

Bought my father-in-law one to try and get him off the twisp.
I myself was also impressed but he felt it was too powerful for him.


----------



## Renoster (7/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Bought my father-in-law one to try and get him off the twisp.
> I myself was also impressed but he felt it was too powerful for him.


Haha yeah its pretty powerfull, a guy with an ijust s came to the shop to buy liquid while i tested the device, and he looked kinda disguisted as this device that is less than half the size of his device blew his out of the water...


----------



## Ajmal (6/1/17)

Where did you get it from? I'd like to get me one, but can't seem to find it anywhere??? 

Please help ...

Thank you


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/1/17)

Ajmal said:


> Where did you get it from? I'd like to get me one, but can't seem to find it anywhere???
> 
> Please help ...
> 
> Thank you


@Ajmal here it is https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/smok-vape-pen-22?variant=33410801295


----------



## Schnappie (6/1/17)

Seems like a good starter device. Wish it had a bigger batt though. Lot of people starting out with vaping tend to vape till it goes flat then grab the stinkies. Plz let us know how the battery lasts. Also saw a problem with the topcap is if you unscrew it the coil comes lose with it and dumps juice through the airholes. Hope Smok fixes that it puts starters off


----------



## Paraddicted (6/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Seems like a good starter device. Wish it had a bigger batt though. Lot of people starting out with vaping tend to vape till it goes flat then grab the stinkies. Plz let us know how the battery lasts. Also saw a problem with the topcap is if you unscrew it the coil comes lose with it and dumps juice through the airholes. Hope Smok fixes that it puts starters off



If you tighten the coil down properly no leaks, no loose coil when refilling. Just need to make sure it's extra tight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paraddicted (6/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Seems like a good starter device. Wish it had a bigger batt though. Lot of people starting out with vaping tend to vape till it goes flat then grab the stinkies. Plz let us know how the battery lasts. Also saw a problem with the topcap is if you unscrew it the coil comes lose with it and dumps juice through the airholes. Hope Smok fixes that it puts starters off



Also with duel use my sister in law gets 3-4 days on a full battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

